# Any MTB guru's on here? Hardtail recommendation needed.



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Thought i would ask on here on the off chance there are ppl who can offer some buying advice on hard tail MTB's

Don't really have a clue about all the specs and it will be mainly for cross country leisure riding at weekends (its not likely to see anything rougher than bridleways etc).
Not looking to spend more than about £300, which from what i have seen isn't a great deal of money for the big name bikes.

I am likely going for 2009 bike to try and get more for my money or maybe even 2nd hand.

Have considered the following 2nd hand
Specialized Hardroc Pro
Mongoose Tyax
GT Avalanche 3.0
Cannondale F6

I visited local bike discount place hwo had a few of the above but a bit above my budget.
They have tried to sell me a Python Attak9000DD, basing their recommendation on the fact that it has alf decent gears/suspension compared to the specs on the big name bikes within my price range that aren't so generous.

I have never heard of Python bikes and would appreciate any comments on the specs
Frame : Python, Alloy MTB with semi-integrated headset design. 
Fork : SR Suntour XCT V2 MLO alloy suspension fork 100m/m travel with preload adjuster and lockout. 
Wheels : Alloy double wall rims with alloy quick release hubs. 
Gears : Shimano Acera 24 speed with EZ FIRE Plus shifter and brake levers. 
Steering : Oversize ahead set with alloy stem. 
Chainset : SR Suntour XCT V2 22/32/42 triple with alloy crank. 
Brakes : Promax front and rear mechanical disc. 
Saddle : Python MTB saddle. 
Tyre : Duro, 26 x 2.125 all black. 
Size : 18”, 20”, 22”. 

Any other recommendations for bikes within budget would be gratefully received!! Bit lost with all the options a the mo

Thanks


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

I would only consider going for 2nd hand if you a) Know what to look for (i.e. wear n tear) and B) Can repair things yourself. Every componemnt on a bike moves/does something, so everything is subject to wear n tear/gets worn out (chains and sprockets especially - these can be costly). 

Going by what youve said abouve I would have thought a 2009 bike would be a better option than 2nd hand.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Firstly, Im NOT a guru by any means...

Secondly, you just missed a Halfords special where you could get the GT Aggressor 3 for £300. or just an extra £35 would have got you an aggressor 2. Its accademic now but the extra £35 would be worth it as it has some nicer components.

I have just got a kreaken a few weeks ago as it was on special and Im really happy with it. I think bikes suffer with "Hobby snobbery" more than most hobbies and frequent threads on bike forums with "I have £300 tops to spend" will get recommendations of £600-700 bikes. I dont doubt the expensive bikes are better, but will the average rider notice it and is the "better-ness" worth double to him? I would doubt it. I guess more for car park kudos factor in the bike trail car park.

As you say its for lesure riding and mainly for bridalways you dont need top spec stuff, just decent quality that works. 

If I were you I would subscribe to halfords email list and keep checking, they seem to have at least one good deal per month. Also, dont be too put off by the halfords and carrera name. I would have prefered to but at a local bike shop, but for £300 they had nothing with the spec. They could sell me a "named" bike that would ride, then I could upgrade the components later, but the halfords one had everything I wanted from th get go.


----------



## kennym999 (Jul 12, 2009)

Id have a look at chain www.chainreactioncycles.com www.evanscycles.com and www.jejamescycles.co.uk as they seem to have lots of good deals.


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

For a budget of £300 a good solid hardtail is the way to go!

Halfords carrera range offer good spec and value for money. Have a look around, there's bound to be some discounts for halfords.

A popular recommendation is the specialized hardrock / GT Avalanche, check out a few bike shops, might have 09 sales so you can get a better model cheaper.

If you are only riding leisurely stuff / bridalways, have a think what key parts you're looking for e.g. go for a bike with good gears / wheels, disc brakes aren't really a must for an easy going flat trail.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

PaulGTI said:


> Firstly, Im NOT a guru by any means...
> 
> Secondly, you just missed a Halfords special where you could get the GT Aggressor 3 for £300. or just an extra £35 would have got you an aggressor 2. Its accademic now but the extra £35 would be worth it as it has some nicer components.
> 
> ...


doh!! i am on the email list but obviously didn't register with me re the 1/3 off offer. Have just rung my local store and they are still doing the xc3 for £300 but the xc2 is £400.
What would you go for out of the above python specs and the specs of the xc3?
XC3 is as follows
Frame Material: Aluminium 
Frame Size: 17-18 
Gender: Mens 
Suspension: Front 
Alloy Rims: Yes 
Brake Type: Hydraulic Disc 
Chainset: Suntour XCCT 202 chainset with sealed Bearing BB 
Exact Frame Size: 18" 
Forks: Suntour XCM-V2 fork, 120mm travel, Preload & rebound adjustment 
Frame Colour: Blue / Silver 
Frame-: Lightweight hydro-formed aluminium Triple Triangle frame 
Front Brake: Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc brakes, 180 rotors 
Front Mech: Shimano Acera X 
Gear Shifters: Shimano Acera m360 
Handle Bars: GT oversize handlebar 
Headset: GT Alloy 
Hubs: Formaul DC 20 
Number of Gears: 24 
Pedals: Classic Cage 
Quick Release Wheels: Yes 
Rear Brake: Tektro Auriga Comp hydraulic disc brakes, 160 rotors 
Rear Mech: Shimano Acera X 
Rear Shock: NA 
Rims: Alex ASD-1 disc rims 
Saddle: GT 
Seatpost: Alloy Black 
Stem: GT Oversized 
Tyre size: 2.1" 
Tyres: CST 
Wheel size: 26"


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Early last year I picked up a Specialised Hard Rock Pro Disc (2008) as it was end of season and the last one in the shop.

Full spec here! I paid £300 for it - might be worth checking out the shops for any of last year's models?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Ultimate said:


> What would you go for out of the above python specs and the specs of the xc3?


I would go for the XC3, purely because its a respected brand thats well known and respected, where as I have never heard of python. (Remember, Im not a guru - they could be good!)

The nicer bits on the xc2 would have been worth the extra £35 in the sale just because they are a step up, However, considering the type of riding you say you will be doing I doubt you would notice much difference, certinly not woth £100 to you and not worth waiting another 2-3 months for another offer to come along.

If you could get a specialised like the one above for your budget that would trump them all, could be worth doing the rounds of you local bike shops, take a printout of the XC3 with you and tell them your max budget is £300 and you are going to buy an XC3, you would prefer to buy from a local shop rather than halfords and see what they can offer you, you never know you may get lucky!

As a side note, I have just got back from a 20 mile ride on my Carrera Kracken - I really enjoyed it. It was mainly roads but I did it just for saddle time and to prove I could. I have only had it about 3 weeks and when first starting I was knackered after 2 miles. Just checked my water bottle and there is nearly half left, its usually dry for the last 5 miles and I used to be gasping when I got home. Certinly seems a good way to improve fitness if thats what your looking for.

EDIT: Make sure you set some cash aside for something like this, you will be glad you did!

http://www.sportsdirect.com/karrimor-cycling-padded-mens-shorts-636014

EDIT 2: Is this the python? http://www.pythonbikes.com/Mountain.aspx?bikeid=06

Seems OK, but its a bit of a no-name. I would go for the GT of similar spec and price.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

On single track world forum I have heard the name Paul's Cycles mentioned a lot and it is said that they have quite a few 2007 and 2008 models, so you should get one at a decent price.


----------

